# Quitting CF for civ.police



## Angry56789 (22 Sep 2011)

Was wondering if anyone on here would have left the CF for civillian policing? I do not want to be one of these guys who quits and then starts with ATS testing. I did that once upon a time and quit the reserves when I was young, and too full of myself. Ended up not getting into the agency at hand and ended up coming back reg force.....lets just say its not my thing.lol If i had've stayed in I would be a Sgt along side the other 2 people from my original mo-litia basic back back back in the day.....okay 2001 isnt that long ago to some.

Did anyone on here have a pain in the d__ at all about bringing it up to their CoC about being able to take time off work for ATS testing and police interview process? My ideal end state is to hand in my kit, clear out of the base, and show up at the OPP Qm stores for my kit there.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2011)

Angry56789 said:
			
		

> My ideal end state is to hand in my kit, clear out of the base, and show up at the OPP Qm stores for my kit there.



Good luck.  Nothing in life is that easy.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Sep 2011)

Umm, from what I can see the testing takes two days (seperated) and is valid for three years.

Take leave.  Do test.  If successful apply to cops. If hired, take release.

It ain't rocket science.


----------



## Pusser (23 Sep 2011)

Based on a previous "Angry" post, you seem to have some difficulty with military hierarchy and its penchant for dress, deportment and occasional seemingly pointless (at least to you) tasks.  What makes you think that the police are any different?  How will you feel when you want to go and bust bad guys in a sting operation, but you get tasked to put on your best spit-polished uniform to accompany Elmer the Safety Elephant to talk about street safety with school kids?


----------



## Angry56789 (27 Sep 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Based on a previous "Angry" post, you seem to have some difficulty with military hierarchy and its penchant for dress, deportment and occasional seemingly pointless (at least to you) tasks.  What makes you think that the police are any different?  How will you feel when you want to go and bust bad guys in a sting operation, but you get tasked to put on your best spit-polished uniform to accompany Elmer the Safety Elephant to talk about street safety with school kids?



My leadership is what angers me the most. If thats what I get, then I better bring lots of peanuts. I shelve my mood during the day because currently, this is how I pay my bills. A vast majority of police officers I know are ex. CF and they say it's the best thing they have ever done. When one gets as unhappy and as disgruntled as I am.....(there are many in my unit) that means it is time to move on to something else. Yes I am fully aware that policing is mostly paperwork and boredom with small surges of sheer chaos, but they do a job....they have something to do always. Lately all we ever do at my unit is play games on our cell phones and go out for "admin time."


----------



## Container (27 Sep 2011)

Most CF guys I know regret leaving.

But the majority of us did not have much hassle releasing to start training with the police.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Sep 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> Most CF guys I know regret leaving.



...and I would have to guess I've seen more ex-military get back in then actually stick it out in Corrections. [not counting military retiree's]


----------



## Angry56789 (27 Sep 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> Most CF guys I know regret leaving.
> 
> But the majority of us did not have much hassle releasing to start training with the police.



No offence intended to their age, but my particular demographic I guess views it differently. My cousin always tells me the CF is a very different place from when he was in, in the late 80's. He does not regret leaving one bit, and still stays in contact with his friends when he was in.

This is all really "6 of one, half a dozen of the other."


----------



## Container (27 Sep 2011)

besides the utter disrespect you showed the good RSM in the other thread aside-

Im just giving you the straight goods. Im not that old and I know alot of "younger" ex military guys. Not one I speak to doesnt wish they were back in. The issue is- the police service is generally just para military enough to constantly make you remember the good times.

But in the end you may not miss it- but in alot of ways once you have a few years in you'll be making too much money to switch back, youre life style having adjusted. 

But if you are so fed up with the cock youre getting now the police college is going to drive you insane. And the mundane shit that you think is so worthless now will loom large in the ridiculous stuff you have to do day in and day out for the whim of filthy unwashed lawyer who doesn't know what the hell they're talking about. At least your command in the military, generally, knows what the hell you do for a living.

I wish you luck- but the first order of business for you is to learn to brood and not subject people to outbursts. A smart, cutting, observation is always welcome- an outburst will get you fired from the college. And if you can bite your tongue for the college you'll lose it in the street and then get your ass run out on field training. Maybe its just greater internet F@@KWAD theory and youre a good guy in real life. But you need to at least be aware of it. 

But at the end of the day to answer your question- I have only ever seen and experienced encouragement and assistance in getting out and into class.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Sep 2011)

Angry56789 said:
			
		

> My cousin always tells me the CF is a very different place from when he was in, in the late 80's.



I have "those were the good old days" stories too. Everyone has them. It doesn't me the CF is a worse place to work than it was before. All those b*****s you brought up so far sound like the ones my dad talked about when he was in........in the 60s.



> but my particular demographic



........sees it pretty much like every demographic before it.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2011)

Kind of reminds me of something I saw on FB yesterday.  The grass is always greener.......until you actually get there.....


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Kind of reminds me of something I saw on FB yesterday.  The grass is always greener.......until you actually get there.....



I've heard that about everything, except most of the people who made the jump from little r to big R.... not too many of them look back with regret... Ultimately they ended up going from a job to a career though... so it really was a move forward....


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2011)

I'm not saying it's always the case, but it does pay to do your research.  And to ensure job security, if possible.  Never burn your bridges, is what I mean.


----------



## Angry56789 (29 Sep 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> besides the utter disrespect you showed the good RSM in the other thread aside-



Please refer to my follow on posts.


----------



## Container (29 Sep 2011)

I hadnt seen the post where you apologized. So I apologize for bringing it up again- but perhaps you can see how my comment about outbursts is appropriate if you find yourself apologizing often for similar. Again I dont know you- but if this is common you need to address it.

I wont bring your post up again.


----------



## Angry56789 (29 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Good luck.  Nothing in life is that easy.



Wishful thinking of course, I'm allowed to dream. lol


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm not saying it's always the case, but it does pay to do your research.  And to ensure job security, if possible.  Never burn your bridges, is what I mean.



Hence why after my second deferral from a Police Service I have put in a CT....... Though I am getting the feeling that It's not going to go very far as the CF seems to be trying to cut numbers, rather then bring in new people... Plus I'm also doing an OT.... Oh well... we shall see...  I did give several choices... hopefully one of them pans out...


----------

